# Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Hab keine


----------



## MetallSimon (17. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

braucht man nicht


----------



## Dr.House (17. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Um die Lüfter und somit die Lautstärke zu regulieren...


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

und wo ist da der Sinn?


bei Noisblockern?


----------



## f3rr1s (17. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Naja nicht jeder hat Noisblocker und manche empfinden Lüfter auch bei 800-1000 rpm noch hörbar.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

wenn du Lüftersteuern möchtest gibt es zwei wege..einmal über Poties..die meist einen Steckkartenplatz belegen und wo sich die Kabel ehr suboptimal durch das GH legen lassen oder halt ne normale Luküsteuerung mit Display wie z. B. Lian Li TR 5 oder die etwa monströsere NZXT Sentry LX


----------



## MetallSimon (17. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> wenn du Lüftersteuern möchtest gibt es zwei wege..einmal über Poties..die meist einen Steckkartenplatz belegen und wo sich die Kabel ehr suboptimal durch das GH legen lassen


wieso?die kann man doch an jeder stelle anbringen und ein son ding kostet grade am 2,75€(http://www.bit-world.eu/product_info.php?products_id=40388)


----------



## Madz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Mir sind Lüfter bei 800 u/min zu laut. Deswegen regle ich meinen Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur bis maximal 600u/min. Meistens sind sie aber aus.


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



Madz schrieb:


> Mir sind Lüfter bei 800 u/min zu laut. Deswegen regle ich meinen Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur bis maximal 600u/min. Meistens sind sie aber aus.



sowas machst du auch bei Crysis und Co  und zwischen 2D-Betrieb  ?  


das wär mir zu blöd

PS: was für Airflow bringen die denn mit das du vonn 800  zu 600 eine Lautstärkereduziereung merkst?



du fummelst ^^ mitten im Game an deiner Lüftersteuerung rum , weil es zu laut ist^^ : zb crysis , oder die Wassertemp zu sehr ansteigt? kannste jemand anderen erzählen............

wieviel lauter sind die bei 600 zu 800?


----------



## Madz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



> du fummelst ^^ mitten im Game an deiner Lüftersteuerung rum , weil es zu laut ist^^ : zb crysis , oder die Wassertemp zu sehr ansteigt? kannste jemand anderen erzählen............


Nein, das Aquaero macht sowas völlig automatisch.


----------



## On/OFF (17. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

nagut ?   und bringt das was? Madz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

[X]um Durchflussmesser und Temperatursensoren auszulesen.
Lüfter sind eh abzuschaffen.


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> nagut ?   und bringt das was? Madz


Ja, im Idle laufen die Lüfter so gut wie nie und wenn mein System doch mal belastet wird und die Temperatur im Kreislauf auf einen voreingestellten Wert klettert, springen sie ohne mein zutun an.


----------



## On/OFF (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Wäre es da nicht sinnvoll sich gleich leise Lüfter zu besorgen und diese einfach laufen zu lassen?  weil du hast diese Lüftersteuerung nur einmal eingestellt.


Gut . Bei einem MoRa2 Pro (extern) könnte ich das ja noch verstehn  evtl ^^     aber bei einem 360 , 480 oder 2 Duals  intern  ?  Die springen doch dann eh an. Und laut ist es dann trotzdem ...... - gegenüber Passiv  (MoRa2 Pro) .  Oder nicht? selbst nach ner Weile im Idle.

wie madz meint : macht vielmehr Krach . Wieviel db macht denn der Unterschied zwischen 600rpm zu 800rpm ? Aber Pumpe umlöten macht mehr Krach sagste madz? weil diese dann lauter wird ?   siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/50003-jonnyb1989-plant-seine-erste-wakue.html

Seite 3


----------



## On/OFF (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [X]um Durchflussmesser und Temperatursensoren auszulesen.
> Lüfter sind eh abzuschaffen.



Und für was is des?  Entweder pumpt die Pumpe , oder nicht .   Und die CPU bzw GPU ham eh Schutzmechanismen --> und der Rechner fährt runter bzw friert ein .   


PS: ich schätz mal das ist ein sinnloser Marketingtrick ....   braucht kein Schwein. 
Hut ab an die Branche.


----------



## Nucleus (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

In letzter Zeit habe ich bei Deinen Postings immer wieder das Gefühl, dass Du einfach nur Streit suchst...


----------



## On/OFF (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Sorry. Wollte hier niemanden ans Bein pinkeln . Ich wollte mit diesem Thread nur Wasserkühlungsneulingen verdeutlichen , daß man --evtl-- auch Geld sparen kann. Warum € ausgeben für unnütze Sachen.

PS: Bei jedem der fragt nach Wasserkühlungskonfig , wird immer eine Lüftersteuerrung empfohlen ?    .....und am Besten die Teuerste ^^    Zitat :   und du brauchst noch eine Lüftersteuerrung ..........


----------



## Seppelchen (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Ich denke, dass so ein *Aquaero *(oder wie das Ding geschrieben wird) schon sehr komfortabel ist. 

Jedoch kann man auch einfach (einmal) seine Temperaturen beobachten und sich dann für *5V* oder *7V* entscheiden und mal schnell 100€ sparen. 

Sich drei *Potis *irgendwo rein zu knallen ist eben der günstige Weg eine Steuerung der Lüfter ohne umstecken offen zu halten.

Ich persönlich würde mir wahrscheinlich eine *10-20€ Poti Lüftersteuerung* einbauen und das Tachosignal eines der drei Radiator Lüfter per Mainboard auslesen lassen. Dafür muss man sich eben ein Stecker basteln... eine Anleitung hab ich dafür irgendwann mal irgendwo gesehen...

Letzte Möglichkeit ist die *Regelung *dem *Mainboard* zu überlassen.

Was man braucht und was nicht muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Das einfachste und billigste ist wohl die Lüfter auf 12V laufen zu lassen, wem das zu laut ist, der geht eben auf 7V runter. Wem das zu heiß wird, der muss sich eben eine Steuerung/Regelungs Alternative überlegen.

edit: Kann das Aquaero eigentlich auch Pumpen steuern?


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

ich brauch keine lüftersteuerung das macht bei mir das mainboard (Speedfan) im idle drehen die mit 500-600u/min
unter last wenn die cpu oder die northbridge über 50grad erreichen drehens auf(1300u/min), aber da ists mir egal da das eh beim zocken ist und da höhr ich die dann eh nicht mehr


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> wie madz meint : macht vielmehr Krach . Wieviel db macht denn der Unterschied zwischen 600rpm zu 800rpm ?



Auch bei Noiseblocker Multiframe Lüftern ist ein unterschied von 800 upm zu 600 upm zu hören, zwar nicht so groß, aber man hört es. Gerade wenn man ein Silentsystem hat.


----------



## MetallSimon (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

wenn man noch etwas hört ist das doch nicht so schlimm.wenn mein pc komplett leise ist,dann hab ich sogar ein bisschen schiss.und man zokkt doch sowieso mit ton und wenn man den pc da nicht hört,dann reicht dass doch


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> wenn man noch etwas hört ist das doch nicht so schlimm.wenn mein pc komplett leise ist,dann hab ich sogar ein bisschen schiss.und man zokkt doch sowieso mit ton und wenn man den pc da nicht hört,dann reicht dass doch



Mich nervt jedes Lüftergeräusch im Idle und auch bei Leisen Sequenzen in Game, drum will ich auf Wakü umsteigen.
Zur zeit köchelt meine GTX280 im Idle (mit 30% Lüftergeschindigkeit) bei 50°C  aufwärts nur damit ruhe is.


----------



## On/OFF (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Auch bei Noiseblocker Multiframe Lüftern ist ein unterschied von 800 upm zu 600 upm zu hören, zwar nicht so groß, aber man hört es. Gerade wenn man ein Silentsystem hat.




Glaub ich dir nicht.  Meine laufen auf 750 ( S1 )und man hört nix .  50 rpm mehr wird man auch nix hören und Richtung -> nach unten sprich 600rpm , wirds bestimmt auch nicht lauter als 750rpm da die eh nicht zu hören sind .

mfg


PS: hast du das live mal getestet?  oder ist das nur eine dumme Vermutung von dir?


----------



## Seppelchen (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Hören ist sehr subjektiv. Mag ja sein, dass du keinen Unterschied hörst, aber ich du kannst dir sicher sein, dass andere Leute empfindlicher sind.


----------



## Nucleus (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> PS: hast du das live mal getestet?  oder ist das nur eine dumme Vermutung von dir?



Sag mal, gehts noch?


----------



## On/OFF (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Hallo gehts noch?    Wo ist dein Problem    ........ Nucleus?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> PS: hast du das live mal getestet?  oder ist das nur eine dumme Vermutung von dir?



Ich hab hier 6 Multiframe M12-S2 auf 600 upm und wenn ich die Drezahl  auf 800 upm anhebe wird das Luftrauschen lauter. (zum Test wurden alle Lüfter im Case bis auf einen gestopt) 
Und solche "dummen" Komentare kann man sich sparen. 
Ich habe ein sehr empfindliches Gehör, was krach betrift.


----------



## b0s (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Du bist das Problem mit deiner überheblichen und aggressiven Art 

Wie Seppelchen sagte ist hören sehr subjektiv und Leute haben unterschiedliche Ansprüche an die Laustärke ihres PCs, womit den einen auch 1000 rpm vollkommen genügen und sie nicht stören, während andere ("silent-fetischisten") den Unterschied zwischen 800 und 600 rpm hören und dementsprechend ihre Lüfter steuern/laufen lassen. Obendrein ist der Unterschied ob ein Lüfter im freien steht und Luft schaufelt oder auf nem Radi sitzt nicht zu verachten...


----------



## On/OFF (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier 6 Multiframe M12-S2 auf 600 upm und wenn ich die Drezahl  auf 800 upm anhebe wird das Luftrauschen lauter. (zum Test wurden alle Lüfter im Case bis auf einen gestopt)
> Und solche "dummen" Komentare kann man sich sparen.
> Ich habe ein sehr empfindliches Gehör, was krach betrift.



Das liegt bestimmt nicht an den Lüftern sondern am Radi.


....                          Du bist das Problem mit deiner überheblichen und aggressiven Art 

Wie Seppelchen sagte ist hören sehr subjektiv und Leute haben unterschiedliche Ansprüche an die Laustärke ihres PCs, womit den einen auch 1000 rpm vollkommen genügen und sie nicht stören, während andere ("silent-fetischisten") den Unterschied zwischen 800 und 600 rpm hören und dementsprechend ihre Lüfter steuern/laufen lassen. Obendrein ist der Unterschied ob ein Lüfter im freien steht und Luft schaufelt oder auf nem Radi sitzt nicht zu verachten...


kannste das mal in db ausdrücken?


----------



## On/OFF (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

langsam fühle ich mich angegriffen , von deiner Art .   Du verfehlst komplett das Thema des Thread`s..............................


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Das liegt bestimmt nicht an den Lüftern sondern am Radi.



Der Lüfter den ich getestet habe hat gar keinen Wiederstand, der sitzt zwischen HD Käfig und Graka.


----------



## On/OFF (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

600 zu 800rpm  wieviel lauter wird das? in db  oder Sone   bitte



Edit : damit wären ja alle Fragen geklärt ^^


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



> Gut . Bei einem MoRa2 Pro (extern) könnte ich das ja noch verstehn evtl ^^


Bei mir steht ein Airplex Evo 1080. 



> edit: Kann das Aquaero eigentlich auch Pumpen steuern?


Nein, das kann aber der Mcubed T-Balancer Big NG.



> wenn man noch etwas hört ist das doch nicht so schlimm.wenn mein pc komplett leise ist,dann hab ich sogar ein bisschen schiss.und man zokkt doch sowieso mit ton und wenn man den pc da nicht hört,dann reicht dass doch


Da ich im selben Raum wie der PC schlafe, lege ich viel wert auf einen lautlosen Rechner. Meiner ist so leise, daß ich ohn einmal aus -statt eingeschalten habe, weil ich dachte, er wäre aus. 



> Hören ist sehr subjektiv. Mag ja sein, dass du keinen Unterschied hörst, aber ich du kannst dir sicher sein, dass andere Leute empfindlicher sind.


Richtig, es gibt euch leute die hören keinen Unterschied zwischen 128 kbit mp3 und 196 kbit oder zwischen Onboard Sound und einer guten Soundkarte (beides mit sehr guten Boxen). Mir fallen solche Unterschied immer sofort auf.



> Du bist das Problem mit deiner überheblichen und aggressiven Art


Den Eindruck gewinne ich langsam auch...


----------



## On/OFF (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



Madz schrieb:


> Den Eindruck gewinne ich langsam auch...



Sorry das ich meine Meinung vertreten habe , soll nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Madz (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Das Problem ist nicht, *daß* du deine Meinung vertrittst, sondern *wie*. Schonmal die Redewendung "Der Ton macht die Musik." gehört? Das solltest du dir vielleicht mal zu Herzen nehmen!


----------



## On/OFF (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*

Wo hab ich mich im Ton vergriffen?

PS:      Tread bitte schließen !    Thema verfehlt


----------



## b0s (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Dr.House schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Um die Lüfter und somit die Lautstärke zu regulieren...
> ...





On/OFF schrieb:


> du fummelst ^^ mitten im Game an deiner Lüftersteuerung rum , weil es zu laut ist^^ : zb crysis , oder die Wassertemp zu sehr ansteigt? kannste jemand anderen erzählen............





On/OFF schrieb:


> PS: hast du das live mal getestet?  oder ist das nur eine dumme Vermutung von dir?




Natürlich hast du auch was konstruktives gebracht, aber mit einem milderen Umgangston ist die Diskussionsatmosphäre freundlicher und allen macht es mehr Spaß zu schreiben


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> 600 zu 800rpm  wieviel lauter wird das? in db  oder Sone   bitte



Ich sag mal unmessbar da bräuchte es einen schalldichten Raum.
Es ist subjektiv und das menschliche Gehör is manchmal feiner als jedes Messgerät.

PS: Die Messgeräte dafür hab ich auch nicht dafür und werde auch keine Kaufen.


----------



## McZonk (18. April 2009)

*AW: Für was braucht man eine Lüftersteuerung bei einer Wasserkühlung?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Wo hab ich mich im Ton vergriffen?
> 
> PS:      Tread bitte schließen !    Thema verfehlt



Wird sofort gemacht. Und noch einen Tipp an dich:

*Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft so schallt es heraus.*

 Mach dir mal Gedanken darüber was Akzeptanz gegenüber anderen Menschen und deren Meinungen für den gegenseitigen Umgang bedeutet.


----------

